# good luck to you and wish me some



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Going out today to call some with a friend who has yet to kill a coyote. I have called in three coyotes for him and he has missed two and second guessed the last one. Hopefully we gettem one today. have a good one be safe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you SS, may your friend shoot straight and your dogs be many.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Well we did not get one We made one stand in 90 degree sun and went to find some shade after that. We did get over 20 jack rabbits, unknown amount of prarier dogs, couple of crows. It was just way too hot to call and we got out a little too late in the morning, maybe next time.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Better luck next time....it was in the 60's here with a light breeze. But we have no jack rabbits and certainly no p-dogs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I sympathize with you on the 90* heat stuff. Too early for this type of heat.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We had light rain and fresh snow in the hills yesterday.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah you Alaska guys have all the good weather ! Nice durring the summer and 50 below in the winter brrrr....but nice.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmmm. dont forget they also have longer days to hunt!!


----------

